# 5 stitches at Downy Bike Sumo



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

The real competition in the bike sumo last weekend was in the Women's Category. From 5 minute deathmatches to in-yo-face taunting, they had the drunk boys outclassed. But by far the highlight was the bone crushing collision between Suzy and Chantal

Here's the highlight reel:

Round 1:
Chantal Knocks Suzy out of the ring with a powerful push move.









Round 2:
Full speed collision!!!
https://mtbr.com/author/sumoimpact.mpg (video: right click to download)

Right after the hit:









The blood dripping down:
https://mtbr.com/author/sumoblood.mpg (video: right click to download)

The gruesome cut:









Still friends:









francois


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

That last photo is great! haha


----------



## Bkrgrl (Jan 27, 2004)

*I know what happened...*

Suzie's weddin' ring got her  
-C


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Awesome post, Francis!


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*that's what everybody thought at first*



Bkrgrl said:


> Suzie's weddin' ring got her
> -C


turned out the be the stem


----------



## chantal likes bikes (Jul 14, 2004)

*healin welll*

Wow...I didn't know there was so much coverage of my little run in with Suzy...and for the record....yes it was the stem....but maybe I was blinded by the huge rock on her finger which in turn then caused me to collide with the stem????....Hmmmmm...Sorry all that blood loss makes it hard to remember what lead to the incidint...all I know is I lost, but I'm out there..PRACTICING!!!!
..PS..wound is healing well I expect none to little scars.......


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

chantal likes bikes said:


> Wow...I didn't know there was so much coverage of my little run in with Suzy...and for the record....yes it was the stem....but maybe I was blinded by the huge rock on her finger which in turn then caused me to collide with the stem????....Hmmmmm...Sorry all that blood loss makes it hard to remember what lead to the incidint...all I know is I lost, but I'm out there..PRACTICING!!!!
> ..PS..wound is healing well I expect none to little scars.......


Good to hear you're healing up....and those are just cubic zirconium, for what it's worth.....


----------

